# [ImageReady] GIF nur einmal abspielen



## milchbubbi (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
ich habe mit Hilfe von Photoshop und ImageReady (v.7) eine Animation erstellt. Wenn ich den Abspielmodus auf "unbegrenzt" setze oder einfach mehrere Male abspielen lasse, laeuft alles prima. Stelle ich den Abspielmodus auf  "Einmal", was ich eigentlich auch brauche, wird in der GIF nur das letzte Frame angezeigt - nicht die ganze Animation.

Weiss vielleicht jemand, woran das liegen koennte oder was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Definier mal im *ersten* Frame die Wiederholfrequenz. Habe es gerade probiert und es funktioniert.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## milchbubbi (5. Juni 2004)

hallo!

Wenn, dann scheittert man immer an solchen Kleineigkeiten - danke! Genau daran hats gelegen!


----------



## milchbubbi (6. Juni 2004)

hallo ALF

habe heute wieder das gleiche Problem gehabt, wobei die Loesung von gestern nicht angeschlagen hat - frag nicht warum.
Aber ich habe eine neue Loesung  - vielleicht fuer die interessant, die ein aehnliches Problem haben:

einfach im zweiten Frame eine Verzoegerung von zB 0,1s angeben

PS:wie auch gestern ist die Loesung laecherlich einfach... frag aber lieber nicht, wie lange es gedauert hat, bis ich drauf gekommen bin.


----------



## da-walker (10. Juni 2004)

was hat das dann für einen Sinn?


----------

